# Word Bearer names



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

so, basically im in the process of making a Word Bearer warband and i was curious.

all of the legions had their cultures atleast names based on one of the cultures we have here today or in the past. eg Ultramarines names are mostly roman in origin.
what about the Word Bearers? because im thinking of naming all my champions and terminators etc and am not sure about what kinds of names to use. 

any help would be brilliant.
GOC


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

really? no replies?
what happened to leaving no thread unanswered?
oh and over 100 views...
come on guys, dont make me lose my faith in humanity


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

I have no idea where the names originated from, but they sound basically like this "Kor Phaeron", "Sor Talgron" ... as far as I know, it's always a short first name and a second name finishing by "-on".

But I've never read that much fluff about them so I can't help you more than that.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks for the attempt there man.
damn thats gonna be hard then haha. i wanna name as many guys as i can in my warband


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's a list of notable Word Bearers from Lexicanum

Notable Word Bearers

Lorgar - Primarch of the Word Bearers
Kor Phaeron - Black Cardinal of the Word Bearers
Erebus - First Chaplain of the Word Bearers
Jarulek - Dark Apostle
Marduk - Dark Apostle
Kol Badar
Eliphas the Inheritor - Dark Apostle, 
Zadkiel - Fleet Captain of the Furious Abyss
Baelanos - Assault-captain of the Furious Abyss
Ikthalon - Brother-Chaplain of the Furious Abyss.
Reskiel - Sergeant-commander of the Furious Abyss
Malforian - Weapon Master of the Furious Abyss
Argel Tal - Crimson Lord of the Gal Vorbak
Maloq Kartho - Dark Apostle
Garand - Warmaster of a Thousand Hosts
Iskavan the Hated - Dark Apostle


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

Words of Truth
i kinda meant like kidns of names not the names of specific people.
i appreciate the effort though mate.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I know but it gives you an indication of how they sound and look.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

If I had to venture I'd say the names sound somewhat Babylonian or something similar, no ?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

*Marduk* was a Babylonian deity.
*Eliphas* was the adopted name of French occult writer Alphonse Louis Constant.
In Greek mythology, *Erebus* was the dark son of the primordial god Chaos (go figure).
*Zadkiel* is the Hebraic (and later Christian) Angel of mercy.
*Ikthalon,* interestingly enough, was a demonic character in Marvel Comics.
*Garand,* so far as I can tell, is just the name of a famous US rifle.

The rest either strike me as original (as in, an attempt to make them unique to the culture of Colchis... such as Kor Phaeron) or as constructed to sound evil/menacing (mal-, for instance, is the common Romance prefix for "bad").

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Well if you where to create your own characters from what I can see is that their names are asociated with gods or deities. So try rearanging or mixing up letters in a gods name or something like that. Good luck


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

One of my favorite sites for the generation of character names is- http://www.behindthename.com/random/

Not only does it allow you to limit the pool of origin(s), but also gives the language variants of the name and the meaning (just click on the name after the random gen). While it doesn't have Babylonian as a origin choice, it does have a fair list of ancient languages and myths.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Well if you where to create your own characters from what I can see is that their names are asociated with gods or deities. So try rearanging or mixing up letters in a gods name or something like that. Good luck


But above all ... make it sound eeeeeeviiiil and menaciiiiing :biggrin:


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks fellas, appreciated


----------

